# Monark Comix & Gotham Edition Boxes - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Sir Vape and Monark have collaborated on a limited run of box mods.

First we have the Comix Edition:












Gotham Series Edition:









These can be found here:
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Sir Vape !

Those door colours look very nice

Is this an 18650 device?
And whats the capacity of the juice bottle?
Website doesnt give these details unless i may have misssed it


----------



## Sir Vape

18650 and 7ml bottle

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

I'm curious here... are these artworks originals / modified or are they licenced etc etc?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Christos said:


> I'm curious here... are these artworks originals / modified or are they licenced etc etc?



Hi Christos would be a mix of both. Some hand sketched designs and then obviously some symbols ie: Batman logo which we manipulated for the Gotham body print. Licensed no.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez

We have an amazing potential of truly african designs. I would love to buy a mod with an ostrich or a karoo landscape engraved into it and I am sure many others will too.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## wikus

boxerulez said:


> We have an amazing potential of truly african designs. I would love to buy a mod with an ostrich or a karoo landscape engraved into it and I am sure many others will too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


The big 5 wil look awesome.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Apologies if this is a dumb question as I dont have a lot of knowledge on mechs, but why are these so expensive?


----------



## jm10

SmokeyJoe said:


> Apologies if this is a dumb question as I dont have a lot of knowledge on mechs, but why are these so expensive?



@SmokeyJoe Probably name and brand, just like Louis Vitton and everything else we buy now days. Mechs have nothing else really to add to some values, well thats the way i see it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scissorhands

SmokeyJoe said:


> Apologies if this is a dumb question as I dont have a lot of knowledge on mechs, but why are these so expensive?



Its like any product

Same reason shelf juice is R4 - 5 per ml but could cost R1 - 2 to make yourself

1 - they are not mass produced in china

2 - they are not dirt cheap to manufacture (time, QC, small batches, equipment, import ect.)

3 - they are sold at a retailer (eg. cost + duties est. + - r800) + manufacturers profit ( est. R800) + retailers markup & overheads (est. R900) 

*please note I sucked those figures out my thumb but it should give you an idea

Kind regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

SmokeyJoe said:


> Apologies if this is a dumb question as I dont have a lot of knowledge on mechs, but why are these so expensive?



Handmade,


SmokeyJoe said:


> Apologies if this is a dumb question as I dont have a lot of knowledge on mechs, but why are these so expensive?



Handmade, limited runs so production costs are higher, quality materials and great backup service from the manufacturer. Its a good investment if you are looking for a quality mech squonker. It beats a good few international higher end mods that I have had by a mile

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## E.T.

Sir Vape said:


> Handmade,
> 
> 
> Handmade, limited runs so production costs are higher, quality materials and great backup service from the manufacturer. Its a good investment if you are looking for a quality mech squonker. It beats a good few international higher end mods that I have had by a mile



Agree on all the point. Great mod. The only negative is the door has no magnets. They really need magets

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

E.T. said:


> Agree on all the point. Great mod. The only negative is the door has no magnets. They really need magets


I don’t have any issue with the door as it fits and stays snug without any issue, my battery fit however is a bit too snug for my liking, it’s a very tight fit, but wow these mods are next level in my opinion, my favorite single battery squonker of all time


----------



## E.T.

Jengz said:


> I don’t have any issue with the door as it fits and stays snug without any issue, my battery fit however is a bit too snug for my liking, it’s a very tight fit, but wow these mods are next level in my opinion, my favorite single battery squonker of all time



The monark hits better than the molly, but the door moers out alot. It is definitely a quality mod. The price is good if one considers the price tags of some of these imported mods.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Muttaqeen

I agree with the points on the Monark being amazing, got mine for a week now and enjoying it so much that my Molly is just standing on my shelf waiting for me to pick it up again which wont be soon at all lol


----------



## Jp1905

Muttaqeen said:


> I agree with the points on the Monark being amazing, got mine for a week now and enjoying it so much that my Molly is just standing on my shelf waiting for me to pick it up again which wont be soon at all lol



Okay so send that Mölly my way,will take good care of it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Muttaqeen

Jp1905 said:


> Okay so send that Mölly my way,will take good care of it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope keeping the Molly


----------



## Carnival

wikus said:


> The big 5 wil look awesome.



I so agree with this. Handmade South African designs would look amazing on a mod!


----------



## BATMAN

@Sir Vape please tell me that you guys are getting more stock ??

Ive been saving up for this and now see that theyve sold out !!!


----------



## Clouds4Days

BATMAN said:


> @Sir Vape please tell me that you guys are getting more stock ??
> 
> Ive been saving up for this and now see that theyve sold out !!!



I think they were a limited run hey bud.


----------



## Muttaqeen

BATMAN said:


> @Sir Vape please tell me that you guys are getting more stock ??
> 
> Ive been saving up for this and now see that theyve sold out !!!


Why not go for the transparent one, you can then contact the gents at monark directly to do a custom door for you. Ive got a customer door and button from them and the service was amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

BATMAN said:


> @Sir Vape please tell me that you guys are getting more stock ??
> 
> Ive been saving up for this and now see that theyve sold out !!!



Hey yes its a limited run. Like @Muttaqeen said. Get yourself a clear and we can get some panels sorted for you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

